# Harmony Smart Remote



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

Let me start by saying my gear is all new and in boxes (except the KEF speakers which i got like new from a friend). All are in a closet awaiting my electrician to pull speaker wire, run electrical hook ups for sconces and route Internet/phone lines. From there I'll need to patch some drywall, paint and dress out the room with acoustic panels, wall mounted KEF sats and get the screen hung. I'm running 7.2 with a KEF 3000 series 5.1 set with a pair of extra sats I found on eBay (the eggs with the round sub) and an additional Def Tech Super Cube 4000 sub (wireless). I noticed the sub also has a 12v trigger connection on the back?

My components will be hidden in a closet of my dedicated theater room in my basement. I have an Epson 3D projector and an Elite Screens 125" electric screen with a 12v trigger (not really clear how this works yet). I'm trying to wrap my head around how the remote operation will work. 

There's a "hub" for the Logitech which I assume will be in the closet. There's a "mini blaster" which I guess needs to mount outside the closet to send signal (IR?) to the ceiling mounted projector and I assume the screen? 

When I consulted with my electrician he brought along a friend who works for a high end home theater installer in the area. The discussion was over my head. He wasn't familiar with the Logitech but said I'd need an "emitter" for each component I planned to run with the remote. I'm not clear if he's referring to an IR or RF emitter or if they're even needed? I explained that my plan was to have the recessed lighting, the sconces and the screen & projector operate from the remote. He said I'd need a Lutron Grafik eye as well. 

Both the electrician and theater guy are acquaintances. The theater guy was more there to inform the electrician of what cables would need to go where and what type. He made some recommendations to me on speaker placement and acoustic panels but was not being paid for his service. ( I plan to send him a gift card for his time). He stays busy and is not very responsive to emails and when he does, the responses are not elaborate, which brings me here.

My closet will house a Yamaha RX-V675 receiver, Blu Ray, DirecTV, Apple TV, a hard drive, a 5 port Ethernet switch and a TripLite power conditioner. 

By the way, I also purchased a set of Sennheiser MM400x-Travel Bluetooth headphones and have since found out they will likely not work wirelessly with the receiver, even with the Bluetooth accessory Yamaha sells separately. : (

Any help in getting my brain wrapped around what addition gear i may need and how the Logitech will operate these items would be appreciated! Forgive me...much has changed in the 15 years since I gave up on a decent sounding system after dumping money I didn't have into a Bose floor standing and bookshelf 5.1 system with a Polk PSW-350. Ended up unloading the entire lot in a trade for paraphernalia relating to another hobby. I'm back now and I'm determined! But my budget is reaching the Frey! 

Brian


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am sure he was speaking of an IR emitter. You may or may not need one for each component. If there is a place to mount the emitter so that it can "see" the front panels of all components, that could be all you need. But if the components would be blocked from one emitter, then more will be needed.

Congrats on building a HT. Nothing like it. Keep us posted on your progress, with pictures , and ask as many questions as needed to get yourself familiar and comfortable with putting everything together.


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to reply! Most of my time spent on the forum is through my iPhone. I'll try to figure out how to post some pictures. I just loaded the PhotoBucket App but can't find a URL link to share them. I'll get it figured out!

I think I found what I need on Amazon;

Original Logitech Ir Mini Blaster (Emitter) for Logitech Harmony Link
http://amzn.com/B006ZTH35U 

I'm concerned with the range of the IR. My components will be in a closet at the rear of my theater. I'll need to reach the ceiling mounted projector and the Electric screen at the front of the room (22'). 

On another note; I built a shelf and put in some paneling and drywall yesterday in the unfinished (under the basement stairs) closet that will house my components. I also got my acoustic panels framed out. Need to make some corner braces and maybe put in a center support since the 4' furring strips have some bow in them. Picking a fabric to cover them is going to be the tuff part! I'll look around in the forum for some ideas!


Brian


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

I ran a similar setup in a house I lived in a few years ago. I bought a device on Amazon that could be used up to 3 different devices for this purpose. I'll see if I can find it and send you the link. It was only about 30 bucks. I used the Harmony One remote with this and it worked perfectly.


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

jstanley214 said:


> I ran a similar setup in a house I lived in a few years ago. I bought a device on Amazon that could be used up to 3 different devices for this purpose. I'll see if I can find it and send you the link. It was only about 30 bucks. I used the Harmony One remote with this and it worked perfectly.


That would be great. Thanks!

Brian


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

I found the device I am using. Here is the link. Terk Leapfrog Remote Control Extender Kit LFIRX http://amzn.com/B000069EV0 You may have said you already have the remote you want to use so I may have overlooked it in your post. But, this will work with any remote that emits and IR signal which is pretty much any remote you have in your house now. I've never had any issues using it and set up was a breeze. The only issue I could see is that your equipment is in a closet. These two devices need to see each other but you can run the wires however you need. Otherwise, you need an "eye" so to speak under your screen or at least somewhere you can point the remote at and then the wire from the "eye" would be ran in the wall to your components. You don't necessarily have to run it through the wall but that would be the best wire concealment solution.


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

jstanley214 said:


> I found the device I am using. Here is the link. Terk Leapfrog Remote Control Extender Kit LFIRX http://amzn.com/B000069EV0 You may have said you already have the remote you want to use so I may have overlooked it in your post. But, this will work with any remote that emits and IR signal which is pretty much any remote you have in your house now. I've never had any issues using it and set up was a breeze. The only issue I could see is that your equipment is in a closet. These two devices need to see each other but you can run the wires however you need. Otherwise, you need an "eye" so to speak under your screen or at least somewhere you can point the remote at and then the wire from the "eye" would be ran in the wall to your components. You don't necessarily have to run it through the wall but that would be the best wire concealment solution.


Thanks! I'll see how the "blaster" range is. This may be a solution should it not reach my screen and/or projector!

Brian


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Note that if you have CFL lights in the HT they may interfere with the Leapfrog. I had that problem with similar devices, even those made by Xantec. Incandescent lighting won't interfere, even with dimmers.


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

jstanley214 said:


> I found the device I am using. Here is the link. Terk Leapfrog Remote Control Extender Kit LFIRX http://amzn.com/B000069EV0 You may have said you already have the remote you want to use so I may have overlooked it in your post. But, this will work with any remote that emits and IR signal which is pretty much any remote you have in your house now. I've never had any issues using it and set up was a breeze. The only issue I could see is that your equipment is in a closet. These two devices need to see each other but you can run the wires however you need. Otherwise, you need an "eye" so to speak under your screen or at least somewhere you can point the remote at and then the wire from the "eye" would be ran in the wall to your components. You don't necessarily have to run it through the wall but that would be the best wire concealment solution.


Thanks! Looks like a possible solution should range be an issue with the blasters.


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

hjones4841 said:


> I am sure he was speaking of an IR emitter. You may or may not need one for each component. If there is a place to mount the emitter so that it can "see" the front panels of all components, that could be all you need. But if the components would be blocked from one emitter, then more will be needed.
> 
> Congrats on building a HT. Nothing like it. Keep us posted on your progress, with pictures , and ask as many questions as needed to get yourself familiar and comfortable with putting everything together.


I think I figured out the photobucket deal. See if these work. This is the room, 14wX22dX8h

Also a photo of the closet where I'll run my equipment. 

Still much work to do!


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

Electrician made it out today! Got all cables and wires pulled. Returning next weekend to set up components! I have drywall patching and painting awaiting! I still need to cover my acoustic panels (going with solid black) also going with flat black on the ceiling to minimize screen wash out. I'm getting stoked!


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

Only a couple set backs...."universal" projector mount had an arm that wasn't threaded to attach the projector (manufacturing flaw). Also something rattling around inside the new projector when we unboxed it today. Sounds like a small piece of plastic. Hopefully not an issue!


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

Got the speakers, screen, sconces and Lutron Grafik Eye installed Saturday. Should have the projector up tomorrow night. Had a setback with the mount and then its replacement part was lost by UPS. 

I have gotten the receiver and the Lutron control set up through the Harmony so far and love it! The screen is on a 12V trigger with the projector power. I have to wait to set up the DVR, Blu Ray and Apple TV until the projector is up. There are also many functions on the receiver I can't set up without the on screen ability and Internet hooked up. All that should be done tomorrow night.

Here's a few more pictures of my progress. So far the harmony operates the recoever and the Lutron in the closet without the need for the mini-blasters. I'm pretty impressed.


----------

